# Busters new roomies



## akaterri (Mar 9, 2010)

Zeus & Perseus


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Coolio!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're all very pretty. LOVE your last one!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice fish!!!

But I'm pretty sure your only allowed to enter one photo in the contest...


----------

